
70 Percent of Enterprise Ransomware Victims Paid Up - kawera
https://www.onthewire.io/70-percent-of-enterprise-ransomware-victims-paid-up-data-shows/
======
hidden_forest
I'm terribly surprised the percentage is that high. I would have suspected it
would be less than 10%. Backups, kids. Backups.

